

Is Google Offers Too Late to Compete? - MichaelDossett
http://letschatbusiness.net/2011/04/21/is-google-offers-too-late-to-compete/

======
imcqueen
I think Yes. They can fold their other ad properties in to improve the offers
for businesses, which is a huge win.

Consumers will probably use any social buying service that has a good deal.
Winning over the businesses that offer the deals is a huge part of competing.
So by improving the economics, offering other incentives that generate revenue
(ie adwords), etc, Google could possibly build a solid business.

~~~
MichaelDossett
I completely agree. The way Google can differentiate is to offer ad packages
or targeting services to businesses (mostly small) to incentivize the switch.
Come stop by the site sometime, I'd love to keep up the dialogue.
www.letschatbusiness.net

